# Sony HX60v VS Sony Rx100... which one best to buy?



## KRISHI101 (May 2, 2016)

i have two model thinking..
Sony RX100 and Sony HX 60v

my main concern is image quality...
i know sonyRx100 is the best in image quality does Sony Hx60v also best in image quality?

i have tour to kerala and i want to shoot natural photos..

i love canon 700d but its not pocket size.

So please seggest me between these two..
and is there any website which have image comparison side by side..?
so i can see the difference


----------



## nac (May 2, 2016)

There is no comparison between the two. If you put more emphasis on image quality, then stick with RX100.


----------



## KRISHI101 (May 2, 2016)

rx100 is old model and less zoom while HX60v has big zoom plus has wide angle lens..
so i cant decide..
so which one do the best in natural scenery image quality?


----------



## nac (May 2, 2016)

KRISHI101 said:


> rx100 is old model and less zoom while HX60v has big zoom plus has wide angle lens..
> so i cant decide..
> so which one do the best in natural scenery image quality?


You can ask the same question in so many ways, the answer is gonna be the same  It's RX100.
I get it, many would ask the same questions again and again when buying something. 

Check sample images in flickr and other sites, you will see the difference in image quality esp. in low light situations.


----------



## Lucky_star (May 4, 2016)

Go for the RX100. The image quality far is far superior to the other ones. Those ultra zooms offer mobile phone like quality at its telephoto end. You will be disappointed with the IQ from the Sony HX 60v when you compare it with a similar photo taken by a recent mobile phone.
Check this guy's website for photos taken from Kerala by RX100. If you are planning to visit Kerala and have Munnar, Alappuzha houseboats etc in your itinerary, grab the RX100. I'm from Kerala and have been using a Sony A6000 to its full glory


----------



## sujoyp (May 4, 2016)

old dosnt mean less IQ in camera world..My D7000 can still take almost 95% same quality as any current gen DSLR. 
and between HX60 and RX100 its really no brainer. I will suggest you different conditions where you want a bigger zoom camera. except zoo I dont think anywhere it can be used.


----------



## KRISHI101 (May 4, 2016)

Thanks to all..


----------

